# 07/22/05 AfriCAN Cichlid



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Here some shots of my MOTHERS African Cichlid.
Hes the only one in the Hex tank, which he will be gone soon to a friends
African Tank.
Some stats on these Images.
42 Gal. Hex Tank
1x15 watt Flourescent Light
1x15 Watt Atinic Light (Why the images Needed alot of WOrk, and are still BLUE!)
Crappy Tank to Photograph.
ISO 200 Used for these shots.
F-Stop: 2
Shutter: 1/40 (I think, or 1/60)

*CLICK TO ENLARGE*







Comments, Suggestions, anything Welcomed!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

love it


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice African


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nice. what's that green stuff on its fins?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice colors on those guys :nod:


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> nice. what's that green stuff on its fins?
> [snapback]1129649[/snapback]​


I think it is just the marking of the fish.

That first pic is pretty good if you ask me







I really love the lightning. Is it your night light or are you running that blue light during daytime also?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> nice. what's that green stuff on its fins?
> [snapback]1129649[/snapback]​


What Green Stuff Goomba?











jan said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > nice. what's that green stuff on its fins?
> ...


Were running Atinic and reg FLourescent night and day, together. It gives it a nice look actually, just shitty for photography


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

iunno, i like the look that some pics gets with the actinics running. it gives them a glowing look.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> iunno, i like the look that some pics gets with the actinics running. it gives them a glowing look.
> [snapback]1129813[/snapback]​


Yea, the actual tank looks sweet in person. It still has the reg lighing,b ut you get that bluish/gloish color due to the atinic. Just cant get my Gay Whitebalance to act right.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

greet fish. i love the colours


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice.....


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

looks good


----------

